# Hullo Ladies, Gents, and Fish! Sexy has arrived. =D



## Kashi (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm new to the forums, and ohmygoodness everyone has such beautiful fish! I live in such a rural area of WV, and finding fish is so rare around here. ): No pet stores, but plenty of stray dogs and cats. x)

I went to college, and I am such an animal lover, and of course they wouldn't allow animals in the dorms. SO, I went and got a fish! =D Not a lot of people do it, mainly because the majority simply want to go out and party, but I sit and watched my little betta swim around and be merry. =D

I first had him in a little nubby tank, the one you get a walmart that 'apparently' seats 'comfortably' two bettas. You know that tank. WELL, I only wanted on betta, and I got a little blue and red one off the counter that looked fiesty as ever, and ready to have a home. Of course, I took out that divider and he swam around kinda lonely around those two nubby little trees that it came with. He seemed happy though, he wasn't a complainer. He could flex out his fins inbetween the trees, but he looked so cooped.

SO I went out and got a 1.5 gallon tank, and he was like O.O OMG.

Needless to say, Sexy got Sexy. The name fit so well when I first got him, he loved to strut his stuff. Such big ole red fins, and all the other fish at walmart were so jealous. 

Inc pics!
Let's hope I do this right.



















He's actually grown a bit more since then, which made me kind of worry about his back fins. His bottom fin is HUGE now, and his back fin looks like it had actually kind of got cut? D: I got one silk plant as you can see, and that green plastic plant, but it has no sharp edges. It made me kind of worry, but it's growing out again. Is this something that Crowntails do? His fins have changed a LOT. I figured it might have something to do where he can just expand in the tank, so they grew a bit. He's also about a year old, I'm not sure how long we was sitting on the shelf, but I got him about late August.

Sexy's gotta go through college with me! Three more years! What's the life expectancy of a good Betta? He seems to be doing swell, no ick of the sorts, and now he has a POT BELLY. Let me tell you, Sexy needs to loose a few pounds, so I feed him sparingly throughout the week, but enough.

Another thing- Everyone has such pretty Bettas, and of course mine is sexy, but I would like another! D: Walmart has always the same ole colors, as there is about 35743954398 dopplegangers of Sexy. I think I went to a Petsmart, and they had such depressing bettas like walmart. ): No crowntails, either.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Your just sick thats a awful name for that poor CT.

I don't mean to be mean its just I don't know not right but its your fish.


----------



## camsgirl95 (Jul 7, 2010)

wow he is really pretty!


----------



## mollyyymo (May 21, 2010)

What's wrong with the name "Sexy?" he's a handsome guy!
I'm naming my next generation of bettas after stimulants - Ginseng, Caffeine, Nicotine, Guarana, Taurine...
Anyway, gorgeous fish! He looks similar to one of mine, Kaiser Wilhelm.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Alienbetta, I don't see how that's sick or "not right." He's a gorgeous fish!


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I want a crowntail, hmm....how long away is xmas, the parentals are always nagging me to think of something for them to get me and my birthday is straight after  

A well looked after betta can live for about five years  and his pot belly might mean he is constipated.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I mean the name.Hes awesome though.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I know lol. I don't see how the name is bad though.


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I don't think that there is anything wrong with the name. Its funny! haha

Nice Fish!


----------



## Alexanderismylife (Jun 14, 2010)

I see nothing wrong with that name either xD I mean I don't think I would name my fish that but some people prolly think it's a cute name lol! Gorgous Betta btw!! :]


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

I love him. He's so gorgeous! And his name is hot.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

Alien betta: That was just a bit rude....

I love your betta. In prime conditions (tank with heater and good food and good water), bettas can live to be about 5 years old. Though, chances are that Sexy is just a bit older than you think he is, most bettas in stores are around a year old. He's a beautiful betta


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Sexy is smexy. ;D

Gorgeous CT. Maybe though if he starts to look TOO pot-bellied, fast him for a few days and see if it goes away. 

Unfortunate that the first comment had to be so rude... I hope she's not scared away from us now. D:


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahaha the name fits him perfectly!! hes beautiful! i want a CT like that


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Although I wouldn't name MY fish that, I don't see anything wrong with it. There is no reason to be rude about it Alienbetta. 

He's a beautiful fish!


----------



## SilverCaracal (May 9, 2010)

Your fish is sooo pretty!! I have a crowntail too. Nice name LOL


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice looking fish!

What're you feeding him? He does have a bit of a belly going on, which could be due to dietary issues. In my experience it's rare for bettas to eat flake foods, so I always use a high quality pellet for the staple along with treats of things like (thawed) frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp. Feeding those foods too often can lead to bloating, though. Feeding daphnia or fasting can help to clear that up.


----------



## Campbell (Apr 12, 2009)

I like the name! And he does look a little bloated, so make sure youre not overfeeding. Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's gorgeous!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Im sorry.Hes name is cute the more you think about it and hes awesome!=D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm too Sexy for my tank - too sexy for my tank.......

LOL. I think it's cute.


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Romad said:


> I'm too Sexy for my tank - too sexy for my tank.......
> 
> LOL. I think it's cute.


:lol: Awesome. :lol:


----------



## Kashi (Jul 9, 2010)

!! That first comment wasn't rude, just an opinion. ^^;
And thanks for the lovely comments. =D

Anyways, thanks for the suggestions on his little belly there... I've been feeding him those little nubby pellets you buy from walmart and he loves him, and I've been yelling at my father since Sexy is homebound with me over the summer not to feed him since I'm scared that I may feed him when he has already. So he's been getting some special lovin' from momma.

I went out and got some blood worms, so when he's done poopin' out all his biz, he'll be good. I'm just afraid though after fasting for a few days he might die because of me not feeding him D: How long is too long for not feeding your fish? Worries me dearly to know that he might not be okay.

Regardless, I took out his filter for a bit because I thought he was a bit sluggish, and don't beat me senseless, he has been living without a heater.. >> but I plugged in my desk lamp so he basked in it until I finally got a heater. =D 

I also think he's a bit ADD. His bubble nest is so SCATTERED about his tank, lol. I think he's on to something great.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum ^_^ Agreeing with everyone else that he totally deserves his name. TBH, even though my bettas have names, I usually just call them "Baby" or "Boy" or "Hun" or... you get the drift. If I used the word "Sexy" ever, I imagine I'd be calling them that, too xD It's a cute name that cuts to the chase. Gorgeous CT, though. Lovely fins.

Bettas CAN live up to three weeks without food, but 1 week is generally the most I ever leave mine without food (only on vacations, though xD It's not a normal thing I do). Most people suggest fasting your betta one day a week to help with digestion. Try to ignore the puppy dog eyes, it's for their own good ^_^ Once again, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Kashi (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh my! I didn't know that at all...

My boyfriend was always worried about leaving his poor betta only on the weekends to come see me. I feel a tad bit better now, lol. I thought like, three days would have been overkill or something. 

Well, now you know I guess. Hopefully he'll work on his little bubble nest instead of bapping on the glass for food, hehe.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, they'll aim for your fingers when you feed them again for a bit of revenge, but it won't hurt em at all ^-^


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha! I've never gotten a finger bitten, I dunno what you're feeding your fish~ ;D


----------



## Kashi (Jul 9, 2010)

Steroids? x) 

Day 3 of fasting Sexy... He looks so anxious swimming around, so that's always promising.

Needless to say, he's poopin' quite a bit.


----------



## Beethoven (May 19, 2010)

He's a good looking fish for coming from Wal*Mart. The last time I was at wally world checking out bettas, I found a BEAUTIFUL orange VT crippled over floating in his little plastic bowl. It broke my heart that such a gorgeous fish had to die on the shelf at wal mart. My local wal mart sucks at fish though. They never look good so congrats!


----------



## Kashi (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh, he was a scrawny one when I first got him, I never IMAGINED him to look like he does now. His fins were slightly impressive, I mainly got him because he was feisty and not really red at the time. Once I got him home and in a bigger tank, his red came out crazyyyy, and now he has a turquoise like blue along his fins. It's always cute though to go back to walmart and see such little versions of him. I always hope that they go to good homes and grow to be like Sexy is now. One walmart takes good care of them, and I hardly see dead ones ><. The other walmart I have on the other hand. D:

I feel the need to separate the bettas like children on the shelves because they're fighting amongst each other in the cups. I guess that gives them something to do. x)

They got a new stock in a couple days ago, and they were all pretty. :< I'm trying to convince my boyfriend to buy another to replace his gold and blue betta, Uther.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Haha, steroids.  Make scrawny, brawny!

Well, I guess as soon as he gets it all out, you can go back to drugging him! ;D


----------



## AquaWarrior (Jul 13, 2010)

that fish really is pretty, whats wrong with alienbetta


----------



## cyndi (Jan 19, 2010)

very nice looking fish, especially from walmart.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG.
Sexy's name is so well deserved xD
He's AMAZING.
I'm jealous. 

xD


----------

